
Docker-powered terminals for your website - letientai299
https://termible.io/
======
dylz
I'm curious, does writing like this actually work?

> Let’s [emoji] increase your conversion rate by [emoji] reducing friction
> while ️[emoji] delighting your users.

It reads like a really bad MLM pyramid scheme pitch and/or incredibly
patronising every time I see something like that.

~~~
jkbr
How would you reformulate it?

~~~
dylz
I'd just remove the emojis, but I'm curious whether they actually have an
impact, negative or positive on conversion.

It "reads" to me in a really bad way, but I might be overly cynical due to
exposure to things like
[https://i.redd.it/9q7jj7uw2qp41.jpg](https://i.redd.it/9q7jj7uw2qp41.jpg)

~~~
jkbr
I see what you mean. I don’t love this style either. But here I chose the
emojis as a quick & dirty alternative to something more graphical (e.g.,
custom icons) that would help the 3 distinct parts of the sentence stand out.
I am not sure about the impact. It’s a work-in-progress MVP; didn’t think it
would find its way to hn. Thanks for the feedback.

